# If God should damn you for all eternity



## Blueridge Believer (Aug 21, 2007)

If the death of Christ was that which satisfied God 
for all the sins of the elect, then certainly there is 
an infinite evil in sin, since it cannot be expiated 
but by an infinite satisfaction. Fools make a mock 
at sin, and there are but few people who are duly 
sensible of, and affected with—the evil of sin.

If God should damn you for all eternity, your 
eternal sufferings could not pay for the evil that is in 
one vain thought! Perhaps you think that this is harsh 
and severe—that God should hold His creatures under 
everlasting sufferings for sin. But when you have well 
considered, that the One against whom you sin, is the 
infinite blessed God; and that sin is an infinite evil
committed against Him; and when you consider how 
God dealt with the angels that fell, for one sin—you 
will alter your minds about it. 

O the depth of the evil of sin! If ever you will see how 
dreadful and horrid an evil, sin is, you must measure it
either by the infinite holiness and excellency of God, who 
is wronged by it; or by the infinite sufferings of Christ, 
who died to pay its penalty; and then you will have 
deeper apprehensions of the evil of sin. 

JOHN FLAVEL


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Aug 21, 2007)

Strong stuff that.

Thanks for posting it brother.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Aug 22, 2007)

If it were not for the precious blood of Christ I would be damned for eternity and quite rightly too.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Aug 22, 2007)

LadyCalvinist said:


> If it were not for the precious blood of Christ I would be damned for eternity and quite rightly too.




Amen dear sister, but behind me.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 22, 2007)

Thank God for His amazing grace! How humbling it is when rightly viewed.

And thank you, brother, for this post.


----------

